# Found Pigeon



## jujubee (May 10, 2016)

Does anyone know what type of pigeon this is, if it is one? I'm not sure the sex of the bird either but it seems to be a domestic bird. It can fly if it wants to get up to an elevated place, but no higher than ~6 ft. And it definitely has no survival skills whatsoever. I placed it in a tree (in one of the pics) and it just stayed there, almost like it was stuck or scared to fly? There aren't any tags either.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could be a mix. What did you do with it? It's either very friendly, or injured or ill, to let you pick it up.


----------



## jujubee (May 10, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Could be a mix. What did you do with it? It's either very friendly, or injured or ill, to let you pick it up.


I found it a couple of weeks ago. I thought it was ill/injured at first so that's why I took it in. It wasn't moving very much at the time, but after I fed it, gave it water, and let it rest overnight it became more active. It is very friendly (and it cant fly) so I'm assuming it used to belong to someone.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

it's flight feathers look either badly clipped or broken?


----------



## jujubee (May 10, 2016)

GimpieLover said:


> it's flight feathers look either badly clipped or broken?


Maybe they are. How can you tell if they have been clipped?? I've been trying to figure that out myself but I really don't know anything about pigeons 😕


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like a lost tame bird. How is he doing in terms of appetite, poop? What are you feeding him? Very pretty bird who likely will be your best friend. Do you have him in a predator proof cage? Thanks for helping him!


----------



## jujubee (May 10, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Looks like a lost tame bird. How is he doing in terms of appetite, poop? What are you feeding him? Very pretty bird who likely will be your best friend. Do you have him in a predator proof cage? Thanks for helping him!


I've been feeding him wild bird seeds from Winco and occasionally some bread. The poop looks pretty normal. He stays in my outdoor patio since I live on the 2nd floor. It is covered so I believe he is safe from predators. Is there any way I can get him or her to fly again?? I feel sad that it's wings seem to be clipped.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I realize PigeonStew that you are probably just trying to be funny but here people don't want to eat or harm pigeons. Not funny to those of us who adore pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this lovely bird.

The bird does need time to recoop. It should not be released. A good pigeon seed mix will help get bird in better shape.

Definitely a domestic bird, lost bird and it is used to being housed and fed.

If it has no identifying bands you should find it a home or keep it. You can check locally to see if someone has lost a bird, or post in our adoption forum.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Be careful keeping him on a patio. Hawks can still get him, and when able to fly again, he will. People have had pigeons grabbed off their patios by hawks. The wings will come in again eventually. He isn't safe out there. I would keep him in a cage, wide enough to spread his wings, and just give him time out of cage, inside, to exercise each day. Also, the bread isn't really what he needs. You can add things to the wild bird mix, like dried green split peas and lentils, a bit of safflower seed,(just a bit), a little brown rice.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree strongly with what Jay 3 said, about how important it is to,keep.the bird safe.


----------



## jujubee (May 10, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Be careful keeping him on a patio. Hawks can still get him, and when able to fly again, he will. People have had pigeons grabbed off their patios by hawks. The wings will come in again eventually. He isn't safe out there. I would keep him in a cage, wide enough to spread his wings, and just give him time out of cage, inside, to exercise each day. Also, the bread isn't really what he needs. You can add things to the wild bird mix, like dried green split peas and lentils, a bit of safflower seed,(just a bit), a little brown rice.


Thank you for all of the advice! He actually flew the highest I've ever seen him do so today!


----------

